# Dream Screen - LED back Lighting for your TV!



## Demitryk (Apr 23, 2013)

Nifty setup I came across for those of us who prefer TVs instead of projector/screens. Its called Dream Screen and are LEDs you install on the back of your TV that emit whatever light/color is on the screen. It helps break up that contract when watching TV in the dark. I think it makes watching TV a little more immersive. I purchased it last week and am very happy with it. It gives your entertainment system the little extra pop when watching movies. I attached some pics, now be mindful that my camera sucks in low light. The web site is DreamScreenTV.com, check it out!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's an interesting concept. Philips released tv's with this built in a few years ago but lost traction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

This gimmick may offer some fun and unique interest for a party atmosphere. However, surrounding a video display with any color other than neutral gray, illuminated by 6500K white light, is unavoidably destructive to perceived image fidelity. This technical article addresses the pertinent details: _'The Importance of Viewing Environment Conditions In A Reference Display System'_

Here is a site that offers very good demonstrations of how human color perception can be altered in such a way: https://www.echalk.co.uk/amusements/OpticalIllusions/colourPerception/colourPerception.html

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
SMPTE, THX, ISF, Lion AV Consultants

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

